# 2005 dodge ramm, 2500 4x4,



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone & thanks in advance for any replies. 

Im looking to get into a newer truck for snow plowing, salting, work etc. 
We do landscape & pavement work.

Looking at a few trucks, a ford 2011 f350 super duty but its up there in price,
theres also a chevy 2500 4x4 diesel, again up there in price. 

Im also looking at a dodge ram 2500, 4x4, 130,000 kms.& its the 5.9 cummins engine. 
Its a basic truck, no options, extended cab, long box its never been plowed with in the past. 

Dont know much about dodge trucks, always have liked the look of them & the price of this unit is in line with what I want to spend, about 20 - 23k $$. 

Everyone I ask seems to tell me to stay away from Dodge due to tranny and front end issues. 
Im liking the idea of good fuel economy however. 
My current 6.5 chevy, 2500 4x4 is a money pit in every sense.

I know its a matter of preference and maintenance etc, 
just wondering if anyone has any advice on what to look out for. 

Some one told me to stay away from the 24 valve motor.

Thanks again !


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The only truly soft Dodge diesel was the 1998.5. Even then I would take this truck over any 6.0l Ford. As for the trans issues, (94-02) era trucks fell into this catagory. This statement is well overplayed.

The 3rd gen you are looking at is a very good truck. A few electricial quirks and front end issues will be in your future. But this drive line will never let you down. Just keep the tune package factory and enjoy.

_Stay away from any diesel with a soot free tail pipe!!!_


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

What type of electrical quirks and front end issues?

anything that one could do in advance to avoid some of the problems ?

Ive heard of bullet proofing a transmission, getting heavy duty type shocks,


----------



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

The trans' are bullet proof, the people that have problems with them dont do the maintence, they need to have band adjustments every 50K 90% of the "trans problems" can be solved with a simple band adjustment. I have an 05 with 172K and counting and i love the truck, finally is starting to break in.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a friend who has owned 2 cummins trucks in the past. First was a 1998 24v. Was a good problem free truck just a rot box. He upgraded the fuel pump and had a pretty large chip in it. That truck screamed! He traded it on a 1997 12v extended cab. He drove this for 5 months and the head gasket started leaking, replaced the engine and then sold it for a 2011 Ram. I drove the 12 valve once, was a rough and tough truck, i wasnt impressed with its power at all, he replaced the pump springs, valve springs and played with the fuel plate. My chipped 6.5 could take that truck. But i could only keep up with him until stage 3 on the 24v. Seems to me the cummins got better in the newer years, im sure the truck your looking at will be nice! I wouldnt mind a Cummins in that body style!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ajcoop20 said:


> The trans' are bullet proof, the people that have problems with them dont do the maintence, they need to have band adjustments every 50K 90% of the "trans problems" can be solved with a simple band adjustment. I have an 05 with 172K and counting and i love the truck, finally is starting to break in.


^What he said.

A new low stall torque converter and shift kit or upgraded valvebody along with maintenance, and the tranny will be very reliable (handle up to 400-450HP) with stock clutchs/input & outputs.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ajcoop20;1521846 said:


> The trans' are bullet proof, the people that have problems with them dont do the maintence, they need to have band adjustments every 50K 90% of the "trans problems" can be solved with a simple band adjustment. I have an 05 with 172K and counting and i love the truck, finally is starting to break in.


I wouldn't say bulletproof but they are not as bad as people make them out to be.

A friend of my brothers who isn't mechanically inclined brought his 05 ram to the dealer for a trans issue. Dealer called and told him he needed a new transmission to the tune of like $4000. He didn't want to pay that so he picked it up from the dealer. My brother adjusted the bands on it and it fixed the problem...that was over 50,000 miles ago. No issues since. My brother just did the bands on it again.


----------



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

In a stock truck with no tuner, properly adjusted trans' are bullet proof. I have a 600hp daily driver with a full billet suncoast set up in mine, I also plow with it. My truck lasted 60K with 500 hp at the tires on a bone stock trans, I built it because i had the money to, it wasnt slipping, i didnt trust the tq converter though


----------



## twbuild (Oct 2, 2005)

*2005 Dodge*

I have a 2005 Dodge 2500 bought the service contract with the $50.00 deductible. It only has 89,000 miles on it now. All work on the truck has been done at the dealer. Put a plow on it when it was new. 1st time plowing a clutch went out in the trans. The next time out plowing water got in a connection & took the trans out again. Both times I was able to limp in to the dealer at low speed. The front end has been rebuilt two times now 1st time just under 36,000 miles under warranty the next time the service contract covered it. Finally out out warranty Will have to start doing the work myself now. It has been a good truck but front end work will not be fun.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Timken wheel bearings, Spicer Ujoints, and Dynatech or Carli Ball joints. Expensive but you'll do the ball joints once and be done, and the ujoints will last at least a few seasons, the wheel bearings die because they are sealed and non greaseable. Some guys have drilled/tapped a zerk fitting in the back to allow greasing which keeps them alive longer.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

That seems like a lot of $$$ for an 8 year old truck. I paid 28k for my 2010 new, basic wiork truck, 5.7 hemi auto, no power windows or door locks, reg cab 8' bed 2500 HD. It just turned 60K and no issues other than paint. My dealer has been great for warranty.


----------

